# bench needed for a big lad



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

im just about to buy a bodymax cf475 power rack and i need a bench to go with it

im 6'9 tall and weigh 400lbs (180kg) so it needs to be a sturdy bench,looking to spend around £150

any recommendations?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Can't make any recommendations but I really, really wish I had your problem!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Kazza61 said:


> Can't make any recommendations but I really, really wish I had your problem!


haha whys that?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

big shrek said:


> haha whys that?


I'm only 5' 10" and 200lbs. Would happily change places (even if it meant building my own bench!).


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Get 2 benches and lie them end to end lol

Lanky ****


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

New or second hand?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Couple of suggestions in this thread....

weight bench for tall people - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Kazza61 said:


> I'm only 5' 10" and 200lbs. Would happily change places (even if it meant building my own bench!).


its not all good mate...........cant get clothes to fit,having size 18 feet means i have to order trainers from the states,food bills are shocking,stooping everywhere resulting in back pain,struggle to get in/out my subaru or any car to be honest/kids run in fear at the super market etc etc

on the plus side..................girls ****ing love me and all you can eat places cower in fear when i walk in mwahahahaha


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> New or second hand?


aint fussed pal


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

mrwright said:


> Get 2 benches and lie them end to end lol
> 
> Lanky ****


oi lanky is tall and thin..................im tall and fat so i guess that makes me flanky


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

6'9" WOWWWWW!

Sorry I am not able to contribute anything valuable. I'll be leaving now..


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

What about this one for £160? Max user weight 365kg, even for a big fvcker like you it can take your weight plus a barbell etc. It's bodymax too, if you like that brand.

Bodymax CF430 Heavy Duty Flat/Incline/Decline Bench at Powerhouse Fitness

£130 on amazon.

Bodymax CF430 Heavy Duty Flat/Incline/Decline Bench: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

I don't know if your height would be a problem though.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> What about this one for £160? Max user weight 365kg, even for a big fvcker like you it can take your weight plus a barbell etc. It's bodymax too, if you like that brand.
> 
> Bodymax CF430 Heavy Duty Flat/Incline/Decline Bench at Powerhouse Fitness
> 
> ...


cheers buddy,never thought of looking on amazon


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Kristina said:


> 6'9" WOWWWWW!
> 
> Sorry I am not able to contribute anything valuable. I'll be leaving now..


hahaha ok then


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

big shrek said:


> cheers buddy,never thought of looking on amazon


Sarcasm? Only trying to help.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Sarcasm? Only trying to help.


huh? i honestly never thought of looking on amazon


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

big shrek said:


> huh? i honestly never thought of looking on amazon


Oh ok. Still not sure if it will be too small in length for you though.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Oh ok. Still not sure if it will be too small in length for you though.


yeah more than likely,im doing the 5x5 routine so only really need it for bench press.thats quite an impressive saving though from amazon and with free delivery


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Amazon and eBay are some of the first places I go for... well, anything :laugh: Tons of good deals on them.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

I said:


> Amazon and eBay are some of the first places I go for... well' date=' anything :laugh: Tons of good deals on them.[/quote']
> 
> i stopped using ebay for a while as i was fed up of time wasters but ive recently started to look again


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

If you can't find one to fit your height with, I'd make one.

2x4 inch iron channel either drilled and bolted togeather or welded if you can or know a welder.

I'll be making my own squat rack / power cage when I move out, I get the channel from work for free and ill weld it myself, so I can make it as big or small as I want and for next to nothing in cost


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

big shrek said:


> im just about to buy a bodymax cf475 power rack and i need a bench to go with it
> 
> im 6'9 tall and weigh 400lbs (180kg) so it needs to be a sturdy bench,looking to spend around £150
> 
> any recommendations?


I don't know of any particular benches that are long and sturdy to be honest.

If I see you in Hinckley I'll honk me horn(I often work in Hinckley).


----------

